
Why is music production software UI so skeuomorphic? - jasim
https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/114311/why-is-music-production-software-ui-so-skeuomorphic
======
PaulHoule
If you're trying to put together a real-time music processor, the "boxes-and-
lines" model

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LabVIEW](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LabVIEW)

is straightforward to implement behind the scenes.

